# Are there any games worth buying a Dreamcast for?



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2018)

It seems that as time goes by Dreamcast games are being ported to other platforms. 

-Sonic Adventure 1 & 2 are both available on GameCube
-Skies of Arcadia is available on the Gamecube
-Phantasy Star 1 & 2 are available on the Gamecube
-Crazy Taxi has gone multiplatform
-Jet Set Radio is available on the PS3
-Soul Calibur is available on the Xbox Live Arcade

When I got up this morning the Shenmue 1 & 2 remakes had been announced. I never owned a Dreamcast when I was younger and it was long dead before I found out the system actually existed. I'm not the only one who will say that Sonic Adventure has not aged well. Are there any Dreamcast exclusive games worth playing today? Do you have fond memories of any Dreamcast games that you can't enjoy anymore because of their age?


----------



## migles (Apr 15, 2018)

the sonic adventure games are also available in steam, the second one even did get slightly upgraded IIRC

there was a nights game i think? but not sure if it was later ported for the wii and if it was worth it

get a dreamcast for the whole VMU experience, best gimmick ever!


----------



## fille (Apr 15, 2018)

Powerstone 1&2-ready 2 rumble-headhunter-grandia 2-both shenmue's-silver-metropolis street racer-sega gt-resident evil's-all shmup games on it and many more.
Buy a dreamcast and a gdemu,you will not regret it.


----------



## eriol33 (Apr 15, 2018)

I bought a dreamcast solely for shenmue, and after I tried it, I decided I didn't really like it. The rest of the games were unique, but I don't think they are incredibly special now.


----------



## ThirstyPrisoner (Apr 15, 2018)

fille said:


> Powerstone 1&2-ready 2 rumble-headhunter-grandia 2-both shenmue's-silver-metropolis street racer-sega gt-resident evil's-all shmup games on it and many more.
> Buy a dreamcast and a gdemu,you will not regret it.



Powerstone 1 & 2 are on PSP, Grandia 2 is on PS2 and Steam, Resident Evil CV is on pretty much everything, many of the shmup's have been ported elsewhere.


----------



## fille (Apr 30, 2018)

ThirstyPrisoner said:


> Powerstone 1 & 2 are on PSP, Grandia 2 is on PS2 and Steam, Resident Evil CV is on pretty much everything, many of the shmup's have been ported elsewhere.



Yep,then just buy a pc and you can play everything on that.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 30, 2018)

But it is kind of true... Is there anything left that is Dreamcast exclusive and worth buying a Dreamcast?
No doubt back in the day there were many exclusives, but about today...

Sure, were it the Saturn, you still have Shining Force 3, Panzer Dragoon Saga, Princess Crown (hmmm... PSP), etc.


----------



## fille (Apr 30, 2018)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Dreamcast-only_games


----------



## elm (Apr 30, 2018)

I’m not a huge Sega fan, but back then I bought the Dreamcast for The House of the Dead game with the gun, it was a lot of fun.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 30, 2018)

The unfortunate reality of the Dreamcast is that most games were ported on other systems and or PC. Which more begs the question if you want experience them in their original format? Personally I enjoy my Dreamcast, but I think that's a bit of kind inside me just happy to finally own one.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 30, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> The unfortunate reality of the Dreamcast is that most games were ported on other systems and or PC. Which more begs the question if you want experience them in their original format? Personally I enjoy my Dreamcast, but I think that's a bit of kind inside me just happy to finally own one.


At least the Dreamcast had a longer afterlife than the Wii U... that's for sure (ETA for -all ported-: End 2018)


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 30, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> At least the Dreamcast had a longer afterlife than the Wii U... that's for sure (ETA for -all ported-: End 2018)


RIP in peace Wii U, no one cared.
Seriously though the Dreamcast still having an active community is also a good reason to own it


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2018)

The seamen


----------



## jjh76 (May 6, 2018)

I thought Evolution: World of Sacred Device and it's sequel were pretty good. A version was ported to the gc, but they basically crammed both games together and cut out half the original content.


----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2018)

I liked Record of Lodoss War a lot - great action rpg and dc only


----------



## Cygen (May 6, 2018)

7th Cross Evolution if you liked games like EVO or the early stages of Spore. Dreamcast only game afaik.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 6, 2018)

leafeon34 said:


> Crazy Taxi has gone multiplatform



Buuuuut, the soundtrack was changed. It's not the same without Offspring (ya, ya, ya, ya--said it before, I'l say it again)

It's also a really good CD player


----------



## FAST6191 (May 6, 2018)

The DC does have some of the best ported versions of games of that era -- many devs of the era saw it as a competitor to the PS1 and N64 where it was considerably more powerful than those, it might not have meant that much at the time but with how poorly a lot of the PS1 era stuff has aged (especially the N64) it could be a good starting point if you fancy looking at games from that era. Equally when a lot of things on it started being ported to the PS2 they were often quick and dirty ports so you might find something to like there.

Tony Hawk 2 for the DC probably being the best version going of that, Rayman 2 also features in such a list for many people. Legacy of Kain might feature here.

We might also consider the regional variations of Jet Set Radio, though they have arguably since been obviated by the rereleases/remasters/remakes.

Discussing which is the better version of the various Resident Evil games can also get heated for some but the Dreamcast is a very real contender here, even compared to the gamecube and some would even compare it favourably to the XBLA/PSN versions (though these people are the ones that really seem bothered by the lighting tweaks, many others like the tweaks).

The only reservations some would have about the DC versions would be the controller so if you have an adapter for a nicer controller then even better still.

In terms of pure exclusives then it could be hard to suggest it, should you want some of the best versions of games of the PS1/N64 era then if it was ported it could do very well.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 6, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> with how poorly a lot of the PS1 era stuff has aged



Sir, you surely must be speaking of *3-D *games:





(Diamond-cutting nipples)





(Obsidian spikes)

and not of our glorious 2.5 sprite games


----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2018)

fille said:


> Yep,then just buy a pc and you can play everything on that.


Depending on the system I'll often recommend emulators over actual hardware. Getting good quality video output on 8 and 16 bit systems requires RGB mods and finding RGB compatible TVs. On the N64, PS1, Gamecube, PS2, Wii and Wii U you get a very nice resolution and framerate boost if your PC can handle it.

For the Dreamcast I think actual hardware is the better option because the footage I've seen on YouTube of Dreamcast emulators suggests they still have a long way to go. It could be decades before someone comes along and decides to spend a few thousand hours writing a Dreamcast emulator that is actually good.


----------



## DarthDub (May 6, 2018)

AeroWings, AeroWings 2: Airstrike, Bangai-O, Blue Stinger, Cannon Spike, Capcom VS SNK, Carrier, ChuChu Rocket!, D2, Daytona USA 2001, Draconus: Cult of the Wyrm, Dynamite Cop, Ecco The Dolphin: Defender of the Future, Elemental Gimmick Gear, Evolution, Fighting Force 2, Fighting Vipers 2, Gauntlet Legends, Giga Wing, Giga Wing 2, Gundam Side Story 0079: Rise from the Ashes, Gunlord, Heavy Metal: Geomatrix, Illbleed, Iron Aces, Maken X, Mars Matrix: Hyper Solid Shooting, Max Steel: Covert Missions, Metropolis Street Racer, Ms. Pac-Man Maze Madness, Nightmare Creatures II, Outtrigger, Pen Pen TriIcelon, Plasma Sword: Nightmare of Bilstein, Project Justice, Psychic Force 2012, Ready 2 Rumble Boxing, Record of Lodoss War, Red Dog: Superior Firepower, The Ring: Terror's Realm, Rippin' Riders Snowboarding, Roadsters, Seaman, Seventh Cross: Evolution, Sno-Cross Championship Racing, Sonic Shuffle, Soul Fighter, Spawn: In the Demon's Hand, Star Wars Episode I: Jedi Power Battles, Star Wars: Demolition, Super Magnetic Neo, Sword of the Berserk: Guts' Rage, Tech Romancer, Time Stalkers, Toy Commander, Vanishing Point, Vigilante 8: 2nd Offense, Virtua Fighter 3TB, and Zombie Revenge.


----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2018)

Ive seen some people get online working on the dreamcast,so you could probably play phantasy star online with it.

Also nothing beats playing games on the original hardware they where ment for if you like retro gaming.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 7, 2018)

Ominous66521 said:


> Also nothing beats playing games on the original hardware they where ment for if you like retro gaming.



Savestates, control remapping, my choice of controller, easy hacks, easy cheats, graphics filters, audio filters, no region issues, possibly frame rate unlocks, widescreen where that was a thing, graphics upscaling... even stuff like http://bogost.com/games/a_television_simulator/ if you are so inclined.
All that handily beats original hardware from where I sit. You can still get it done on original hardware in more cases but give me that list above any day of the week.
...
Might be time for the every so often rehash of that on the portal.


----------



## Daggot (May 7, 2018)

Cannon Spike, EGG,  Blue Stinger and Project Justice all come to mind.


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Savestates, control remapping, my choice of controller, easy hacks, easy cheats, graphics filters, audio filters, no region issues, possibly frame rate unlocks, widescreen where that was a thing, graphics upscaling... even stuff like http://bogost.com/games/a_television_simulator/ if you are so inclined.
> All that handily beats original hardware from where I sit. You can still get it done on original hardware in more cases but give me that list above any day of the week.
> ...
> Might be time for the every so often rehash of that on the portal.


I play on pc,so no shit.I can play both shenmu games on my 1060 6gb i5 6600k at 1080p max resultion the emulator allows which is usually 60 or above,along with my ps4 controller.I already know mr masterrace.

I wasnt saying its better for quality,but nothing beats playing games on the hardware it was originally ment for,and apresheate where it originally came from.Its called nostalgia.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 7, 2018)

Ominous66521 said:


> I play on pc,so no shit.I can play both shenmu games on my 1060 6gb i5 6600k at 1080p max resultion the emulator allows which is usually 60 or above,along with my ps4 controller.I already know mr masterrace.
> 
> I wasnt saying its better for quality,but nothing beats playing games on the hardware it was originally ment for,and apresheate where it originally came from.Its called nostalgia.



In that case I am glad I don't suffer from nostalgia of that form, sounds like an awful affliction.

Also I had a megadrive/genesis back when. A year or two later during earlier days of the PS1 I discovered genecyst (a dos emulator of it), at the time I was still rocking probably a mid tier cyrix processor and very little RAM, and being a PC of that era controllers still looked like https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/6nmj3g/gravis_gamepad/ . Its fancy features that I knew of at the time were turbo, savestates, no region worries and graphics filters consisted mostly of a scanline filter I had no idea why anybody would want. I have not looked back since.


----------



## DarthDub (May 7, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> In that case I am glad I don't suffer from nostalgia of that form, sounds like an awful affliction.
> 
> Also I had a megadrive/genesis back when. A year or two later during earlier days of the PS1 I discovered genecyst (a dos emulator of it), at the time I was still rocking probably a mid tier cyrix processor and very little RAM, and being a PC of that era controllers still looked like https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/6nmj3g/gravis_gamepad/ . Its fancy features that I knew of at the time were turbo, savestates, no region worries and graphics filters consisted mostly of a scanline filter I had no idea why anybody would want. I have not looked back since.


Dreamcast emulation isn't perfect.


----------



## The3rdknuckles (May 16, 2018)

House of the dead 2


----------



## Localhorst86 (May 16, 2018)

Buggy Heat. Loved that game.


----------



## Petrucci (May 21, 2018)

The Soul Calibur port is godly. Power Stone 1 and 2 are also great Smash-esque games. Generally, any multiplayer game is really good on Dreamcast, and usually the arcade ports to Dreamcast are much better than their counterparts (e.g. NFL Blitz 2001 on N64 vs. on Dreamcast).


----------

